

Show HN: The no bullshit approach to tracking your fitness progress - sdvz

Hello HN,<p>I wanted a simple app to track my fitness progress. Every fitness tracker in the AppStore had too many features for my liking so I made fit-stitch (Free, iOS). It allows you to take snapshots and attach a weight and date to each one. When you&#x27;ve made some progress you can create a before and after picture with a few taps.<p>Hope you find it useful.<p>www.fit-stitch.com
======
ddv
[http://fit-stitch.com](http://fit-stitch.com)

